# I need to hire a boat washer..



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

business is picking up, i need to hire a boat washer, please call me at the number below for more information. thanks in advance... :usaflag


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

PM sent


----------

